# Disabling acpi when booting from iso?



## Melvin Stark (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm attempting to boot from a FreeBSD 11.2 DVD iso and receive never-ending acpi errors.  How do I disable acpi?
I've tried entering 'unset acpi_load' from option 3 without success.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 6, 2018)

You have your loader setting wrong. Try this:
set acpi_load="NO"

The manual seems to indicate a hint is needed instead as I do not see your setting:
hint.acpi.0.disabled
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?acpi(4)


----------



## Melvin Stark (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you, but I'm still having problems.  I've tried set acpi_load="NO" followed by 'boot' at the OK prompt.  Is that correct?  I've also tried the command with a lower-case "no".

After trying both I still receive endless ACPI errors.  I see older versions of BSD offered a "Boot BSD with ACPI disabled" option but that's apparently no longer available.


----------



## Melvin Stark (Dec 9, 2018)

I found 'boot -m' allows me to boot.  I tried that before posting but assumed it didn't work as I was taken to the mascot/logo page, which never progressed.  However, I downloaded 13 and waited - success.  It may also have worked with 11.2 had I waited longer.


----------

